# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Frog Forum Calendar 2010

## Kurt

I finally ordered the Frog Forum Calendar for 2010 and man, is it gorgeous. I don't know who else ordered it, but it is very professionally done. Drop dead gorgeous photos (thanks be to John for that) and printed on high quality stock. Well worth it!

So who else possesses this little gem?

----------


## John Clare

Yeah they sure know how to make calendars  :Smile: .

----------


## Kurt

They sure do, I can't wait for next years! I brought mine up to Zoo Creatures tonight, they were very impressed with it, loved the photos.

----------

